
Ask HN: Non-brain inspired route to Artificial Intelligence? - friendoamano
Most likely it&#x27;s naiveness speaking, but is there a route to Artificial Intelligence that doesn&#x27;t involve modelling some aspects t of the human brain but some weird exotic mathematical structure (ANNs don&#x27;t count) that produces equivalent representation of the functions most likely approximated by NN to attempt tasks?
======
dmitripopov
AI in Westworld TV series is based on Bicameralism, which is a philosophical
concept rather than mathematical. And from philosophical point of view there's
no need to recreate human mind neuron-by-neuron. If a copy can't be told from
the original then the implementation details do not matter.

